# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) > آموزش: آموزش قدم به قدم اتصال به درگاه پرداخت اینترنتی

## sahar15125

سلام
لطفا هر کس میدونه برا داشتنه امکان پرداخت اینترنتی برای کاربران سایت من چیکار باید کنم ( قدم به قدم) از ابتدای کار راهنمایی کنه لطفا ممنون میشم

----------


## Keramatifar

بستگی به نوع سیستمی برای سایتتون استفاده می کنید داره، اگر با برنامه نویسی آشنایی ندارد، از ماژول های آماده دروازه پرداخت استفاده کنید

----------


## سعید کشاورز

> بستگی به نوع سیستمی برای سایتتون استفاده می کنید داره، اگر با برنامه نویسی آشنایی ندارد، از ماژول های آماده دروازه پرداخت استفاده کنید


یه سوال:
مثلا من اومدم یه سایت راه اندازی کردم  برای فروش کارت شارژ..
در ابتدا مشتری میاد هرچی رو که نیاز داره انتخاب میکنه..در آخر باید روی لینک پرداخت کلیک کنه..
خوب مسلما این لینک پرداخت توی سایت ما وجود داره و لینک شده به درگاه پرداخت مثلا بانک ملت.
یعنی کاربر در حال حاضر از طریق سایت ما وصل میشه به درگاه پرداخت بانک.
حالا اگه یه نفر بیاد و لینک پرداخت رو عوض کنه و مثلا یه Fake Page بسازه و لینک بده به اون Fake Page آیا میتونه که از این طریق اطلاعات حساب بانکی افراد رو به سرقت ببره؟
شرمنده اگه سوالم ناشیانه بود..چون در این زمینه هیچ اطلاعاتی ندارم..
اگرم جایی از حرفام گنگ بود بگین توضیح بدم که منظورم چیه
با تشکر

----------


## dousti_design

> سلام
> لطفا هر کس میدونه برا داشتنه امکان پرداخت اینترنتی برای کاربران سایت من چیکار باید کنم ( قدم به قدم) از ابتدای کار راهنمایی کنه لطفا ممنون میشم


اول بانکتون رو انتخاب کنید.(پیشنهاد من ملت) درخواست پذیرندگی بدید و مدارک رو ارائه کنید بهشون بعد کلاس ها و مستندات رو براتون میفرسته بانک. بعد با استفاده از مستندات که راهنماییتون میکنن از کلاس ها استفاده کنید و برنامتون رو پیاده سازی کنید.




> یه سوال:
> مثلا من اومدم یه سایت راه اندازی کردم برای فروش کارت شارژ..
> در ابتدا مشتری میاد هرچی رو که نیاز داره انتخاب میکنه..در آخر باید روی لینک پرداخت کلیک کنه..
> خوب مسلما این لینک پرداخت توی سایت ما وجود داره و لینک شده به درگاه پرداخت مثلا بانک ملت.
> یعنی کاربر در حال حاضر از طریق سایت ما وصل میشه به درگاه پرداخت بانک.
> حالا اگه یه نفر بیاد و لینک پرداخت رو عوض کنه و مثلا یه Fake Page بسازه و لینک بده به اون Fake Page آیا میتونه که از این طریق اطلاعات حساب بانکی افراد رو به سرقت ببره؟
> شرمنده اگه سوالم ناشیانه بود..چون در این زمینه هیچ اطلاعاتی ندارم..
> اگرم جایی از حرفام گنگ بود بگین توضیح بدم که منظورم چیه
> با تشکر


بله امروزه یکی از مشکلات ساسی درگاه ها همین فیک پیج ها هستن که بانک ها و پلیس فتا بارها و بارها راجعبش تذکر میدن که وقتی میرید به صفحه بانک برای پرداخت به آدرس بار مرورگر دقت کنید که مثلا bankmellat.ir باشه و صفحه دیگری نباشه. 
همچنین سامانه nic.ir هم برای ثبت دامنه هایی که شبیه دامنه یکی از بانک ها باشد مدارک اساسی میخاد و براحتی مثل سایر دامنه ها ثبت نمیکنه.

----------


## سعید کشاورز

> بله امروزه یکی از مشکلات ساسی درگاه ها همین فیک پیج ها هستن که بانک ها و پلیس فتا بارها و بارها راجعبش تذکر میدن که وقتی میرید به صفحه بانک برای پرداخت به آدرس بار مرورگر دقت کنید که مثلا bankmellat.ir باشه و صفحه دیگری نباشه. 
> همچنین سامانه nic.ir هم برای ثبت دامنه هایی که شبیه دامنه یکی از بانک ها باشد مدارک اساسی میخاد و براحتی مثل سایر دامنه ها ثبت نمیکنه.


با این اطلاعاتی که کاربران اینترنتی دارن اگه ه-ک-ر بیاد یه دامین مثلا www.Hack.com ثبت کنه و فیک پیج رو به این آدرس بسازه بازم خیلی ها هستن که از این موضوع آگاهی ندارن..الان یکی از بزرگترین مشکلات من همینه.
من میخوام یه سایت راه اندازی کنم که کاربران باید به صورت آنلاین یه مبلغی رو پرداخت کنن..
یه سوال: 
امنیت درگاه های پرداخت که بسیار بالاست..
ولی امنیت سایت من پایینه..
میشه کاری کرد که اگه هکر به سایت نفوذ کرد نتونه اون لینک پرداخت آنلاین ( که به درگاه لینک شده) تغییر بده؟
اگه نتونه این کار رو کنه که بازم جای شکرش باقیه.
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## meisam3322

در صفحه قبل از پرداخت اینترنتی ، قبل از اتصال به سرویس پرداخت . یه Warning یا راهنمایی یا با هر عنوانی ، به کاربر توضیح دهید که آدرس صحیح در باید این باشه و در قسمت Address bar مرورگر خودشون صحت درستی اون رو چک کنن بعد به صفحه پرداخت forward بشن.

----------


## سعید کشاورز

> در صفحه قبل از پرداخت اینترنتی ، قبل از اتصال به سرویس پرداخت . یه Warning یا راهنمایی یا با هر عنوانی ، به کاربر توضیح دهید که آدرس صحیح در باید این باشه و در قسمت Address bar مرورگر خودشون صحت درستی اون رو چک کنن بعد به صفحه پرداخت forward بشن.


 این هشداری که میگین مسلما از طریق سایت خودمون به کاربر داده میشه درسته؟
اگه اینجوری باشه که ه=ک=ر میتونه حذفش کنه..

----------


## dousti_design

> با این اطلاعاتی که کاربران اینترنتی دارن اگه ه-ک-ر بیاد یه دامین مثلا www.Hack.com ثبت کنه و فیک پیج رو به این آدرس بسازه بازم خیلی ها هستن که از این موضوع آگاهی ندارن..الان یکی از بزرگترین مشکلات من همینه.
> من میخوام یه سایت راه اندازی کنم که کاربران باید به صورت آنلاین یه مبلغی رو پرداخت کنن..
> یه سوال: 
> امنیت درگاه های پرداخت که بسیار بالاست..
> ولی امنیت سایت من پایینه..
> میشه کاری کرد که اگه هکر به سایت نفوذ کرد نتونه اون لینک پرداخت آنلاین ( که به درگاه لینک شده) تغییر بده؟
> اگه نتونه این کار رو کنه که بازم جای شکرش باقیه.
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید


اگر اینطوری باشه هکر باید کل هاستتون رو هک کنه یعنی مثلا پسورد سی پنل یا دی ای یا... رو بدست بیاره. توی مباحث نفوذ بیشتر روی دیتابیس تمرکز داره چونکه برای نفوذ به دیتابیس باید برنامه ای که من برنامه نویس ناشی نوشتم باید هک کنه اما برای اینکه هاست رو هک بکنه تقریبا سروکارش با برنامه من نیست و باید با کنترل پنل هاست درگیر بشه که کار خیلی سخت و دور از زهنی هست بنظر من.
الان این همه ملت درگاه دارن استفاده میکنن فکر نمیکنن جای نگرانی برای همچین مواردی باشه.

----------


## sahar15125

> بستگی به نوع سیستمی برای سایتتون استفاده می کنید داره، اگر با برنامه نویسی آشنایی ندارد، از ماژول های آماده دروازه پرداخت استفاده کنید


ممنون ... به ASP آشنایی دارم اما این کارو تاحالا انجام ندادم ......یعنی می خوام بدونم قدم به قدم از برنامه نویسی تا کارهایی که باید توی بانک در این مورد انجام داد چیکار کنم؟

----------


## Keramatifar

دوست عزیز
هک به این سادگی ها هم که شما فکر می کنی نیست
اگر نکات امنیتی رو توی سایتت برطرف کنی می تونی تا حدود زیادی خیالت رو راحت کنی

----------


## pcse7en

متاسفانه تمامی ماها به فکر جیب خودمون هستیم اون بنده خدایی که درخواست کرده اگه می خواست پول بده که نمی اومد تو این سایت از شما اساتید سوال کنه.واقعا انصاف هم چیز خوبیه. :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## پیام حیاتی

> متاسفانه تمامی ماها به فکر جیب خودمون هستیم اون بنده خدایی که درخواست کرده اگه می خواست پول بده که نمی اومد تو این سایت از شما اساتید سوال کنه.واقعا انصاف هم چیز خوبیه.


به تاریخ تایپیک دقت کن!
در نال حاضر تمامیه شرکت های واسط و بانک ها نمونه فایل پراخت را دارند که از روی آن می توانید اتصال را انجام بدید.

----------


## pcse7en

منظور من این است که ی سایت معروف و محبوب مثل برنامه نویسی به جای اینکه یاری کننده برنامه نویسان باشه نباید جایی برای تبلیغات کسانی که می خواهند محصول خود را حراج کنند بشه.

----------


## sajjadarash

> یه سوال:
> مثلا من اومدم یه سایت راه اندازی کردم  برای فروش کارت شارژ..
> در ابتدا مشتری میاد هرچی رو که نیاز داره انتخاب میکنه..در آخر باید روی لینک پرداخت کلیک کنه..
> خوب مسلما این لینک پرداخت توی سایت ما وجود داره و لینک شده به درگاه پرداخت مثلا بانک ملت.
> یعنی کاربر در حال حاضر از طریق سایت ما وصل میشه به درگاه پرداخت بانک.
> حالا اگه یه نفر بیاد و لینک پرداخت رو عوض کنه و مثلا یه Fake Page بسازه و لینک بده به اون Fake Page آیا میتونه که از این طریق اطلاعات حساب بانکی افراد رو به سرقت ببره؟
> شرمنده اگه سوالم ناشیانه بود..چون در این زمینه هیچ اطلاعاتی ندارم..
> اگرم جایی از حرفام گنگ بود بگین توضیح بدم که منظورم چیه
> با تشکر


بله صد درصد میشه همچین کاری کرد ولی اجازه نمیدن از قبل چک میشه مثلا یه چیزی دیدم خودشون درگاه ساختن که دیگه وصل بانک ملت نشی اونجا وارد کنی ولی خوب هر روز چک میشن
بعد اگه بخوان می تونن در هر ثانیه اینو هک کنن

----------

